# Westleton ROC Post. Jan 2016



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all, been on my winter travels again, on the trail of very elusive ROC Post. All surface features remain intact with some flaking of the green paint. The hatch is not locked. Internally much remains including table, shelf, cupboard, two long shelves, three standard issue mattresses, two larger mattresses, original canvas chair (broken), two other chairs, post diary, visitors log, utensils, papers, maps, notices, clock, bucket full of medicines, bandages etc, cloud maps, Jerry cans,, siren box, dustpan, foot stool, splint, rope, fire blanket in box, dustpan, hammer, crowbar, pick axe, spade, rope and newspaper cuttings about the post on the wall. The pics...


----------



## tazong (Feb 24, 2016)

Thats a lovley little roc post in very good nick
thanks for sharing - liked this


----------



## Potter (Feb 24, 2016)

Amazing condition. And seems somebody has been having a little drink down there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

tazong said:


> Thats a lovley little roc post in very good nick
> thanks for sharing - liked this



Yes it's actually listed on the ROC database as locked! When I turned up, the hatch was wide open to the elements. Both battleship padlocks were evident but completely knackered.!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Potter, I think given the location of this post, I'd use it to have a wee dramm as well because of the solitude!!


----------



## theartist (Feb 24, 2016)

no glitto?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 24, 2016)

Really cool to see something so old in such a good condition, with the cloud formation photos and all that.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

theartist said:


> no glitto?


Funnily not this time


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Really cool to see something so old in such a good condition, with the cloud formation photos and all that.



Yes I was astonished to see them, the last ones I saw were at Watton about 5 years ago!


----------



## smiler (Feb 24, 2016)

That's one clean kettle, I'd feel obliged to brew up, I enjoyed it , Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2016)

What an absolutely fabbo ROC post....


----------



## night crawler (Feb 25, 2016)

Seeing that lifts me a bit after some of the wrecked ones I have seen on here.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes very clean for the fact it's been down there for 26 years!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

HughieD said:


> What an absolutely fabbo ROC post....



Thanks Hughie, one of the best I've been in!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Seeing that lifts me a bit after some of the wrecked ones I have seen on here.



Thanks Nightcrawler, there's still some humdingers out there!


----------

